# Another Student Tasered



## DOMS (Sep 18, 2007)

A University of Florida student was tasered during a question and answer session with John Kerry.

Yet again, if the dumb ass student had just complied, first by simply getting off the mike and then by following the orders of the officers, he wouldn't have been tased.

Pretty soon you'll see this on the curriculum:  Getting Tased Because I'm A Dumb Ass College Student 101






YouTube Video


----------



## brogers (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm @ UF, this shit is all over the campus paper..

The guy is a complete moron, but the police handled it inappropriately, 1) Kerry said he was going to answer his question 2) They should have just thrown him out of the place, instead of tasing+arresting him.  3) The cop in the video says he's going to be charged with inciting a riot, he actually was charged with disturbing the peace and resisting arrest with violence (a felony).

I expect the charges to be dropped after the publicity this receives.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 18, 2007)

brogers said:


> I'm @ UF, this shit is all over the campus paper..
> 
> The guy is a complete moron, but the police handled it inappropriately, 1) Kerry said he was going to answer his question 2) They should have just thrown him out of the place, instead of tasing+arresting him.  3) The cop in the video says he's going to be charged with inciting a riot, he actually was charged with disturbing the peace and resisting arrest with violence (a felony).
> 
> I expect the charges to be dropped after the publicity this receives.



Umm, did you watch the video? They tried to "just throw him out" and the kid flipped his bitch switch. When he started flailing his arms around is when the cops got physical. Looked perfect to me.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 18, 2007)

I think the police asked him to leave numerous times and he failed to comply.  I don't think they were going to arrest him until he started flailing about trying to run away.  I don't think they acted inappropriately at all.  At the end, he could avoided being tazed if he would have just let them handcuff him and he would have been fine.  I bet the cops said, "Put your hands behind your back or I will taze you and he just wouldn't do it.

The only thing the po-po did wrong was not taze that bitch in the background who was screaming.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 18, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> the kid flipped his bitch switch.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 18, 2007)

We don't really know the entire story here either.  He may not have had the floor in which case he was there at the discretion of security.  We could see the female security officer behind him getting orders as he spoke, then require him to leave.  At that point is where his day went south in a hurry, but my question is did he have the floor?


----------



## DOMS (Sep 18, 2007)

Dale Mabry said:


> I think the police asked him to leave numerous times and he failed to comply.  I don't think they were going to arrest him until he started flailing about trying to run away.  I don't think they acted inappropriately at all.  At the end, he could avoided being tazed if he would have just let them handcuff him and he would have been fine.  I bet the cops said, "Put your hands behind your back or I will taze you and he just wouldn't do it.



The cops _always _give multiple warnings before tasing a suspect.



Dale Mabry said:


> The only thing the po-po did wrong was not taze that bitch in the background who was screaming.


----------



## brogers (Sep 18, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Umm, did you watch the video? They tried to "just throw him out" and the kid flipped his bitch switch. When he started flailing his arms around is when the cops got physical. Looked perfect to me.


 
Kerry is distinctly heard saying he would answer his question.  Who are the police protecting by arresting him?  He's just a dumbass hippy...  Now we get to waste tax money on court costs, attorney fees, etc because of this.  What's the cost/benefit here?


----------



## DOMS (Sep 18, 2007)

brogers said:


> Kerry is distinctly heard saying he would answer his question.  Who are the police protecting by arresting him?  He's just a dumbass hippy...  Now we get to waste tax money on court costs, attorney fees, etc because of this.  What's the cost/benefit here?



You're right.  They should have waited long enough to see if the white, 20-something, crazy guy pulled out a gun while ranting at a high-profile political figure.


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 18, 2007)

This will become the norm in our orwellian society.  Any sort of questioning will be delt with by arresting the dissident.  No more freedom of speech.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 18, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> This will become the norm in our orwellian society.  Any sort of questioning will be delt with by arresting the dissident.  No more freedom of speech.




This has nothing to do with freedom of speech. The asshat barged into an event that he didn't sign up for, grabbed the mike, acted belligerently, wouldn't follow the police's instructions, and resisted arrest.

You must live such a lonely and terrified life.


----------



## A Black Guy (Sep 18, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## brogers (Sep 18, 2007)

DOMS said:


> You're right. They should have waited long enough to see if the white, 20-something, crazy guy pulled out a gun while ranting at a high-profile political figure.


 
He never made any threats...  I'm not condoning his behavior, I just think that it could have been handled much, much better, and cheaper.  Toss him out, put him the back seat of a cop car until the speech is over, then let him go...  I don't think it's a wise use of tax money or authority to prosecute that nut.  The goal would be accomplished (The disturbance is gone), no money wasted, no bad publicity (this is now a national news story, on Drudge, FNC, CNN, etc..  great for the university...).  Do you see what I mean?

The cops acted just stupid as the guy in the video did.


----------



## brogers (Sep 18, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> This will become the norm in our orwellian society. Any sort of questioning will be delt with by arresting the dissident. No more freedom of speech.


 
You've seen too many movies.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 18, 2007)

brogers said:


> He never made any threats...  I'm not condoning his behavior, I just think that it could have been handled much, much better, and cheaper.  Toss him out, put him the back seat of a cop car until the speech is over, then let him go...  I don't think it's a wise use of tax money or authority to prosecute that nut.  The goal would be accomplished (The disturbance is gone), no money wasted, no bad publicity (this is now a national news story, on Drudge, FNC, CNN, etc..  great for the university...).  Do you see what I mean?
> 
> The cops acted just stupid as the guy in the video did.



Dude, they tried to toss him out and he flailed around like a 2 year old getting a haircut for the time. 

"Why are you arresting me?!?!" he yelled. 

They weren't arresting him, they were showing him the door. Then he got physical, then it was time for action. 

He acted like a complete immature asshole and got the shock treatment. I don't see how it could have gone any other way...


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 18, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> He acted like a complete immature asshole and got the shock treatment. I don't see how it could have gone any other way...



I thought the way they handled it was good...But...to be honest...it could have used a little more cowbell.


----------



## Splash Log (Sep 18, 2007)

Check out this: 
This video shows him after they take him out. The kid is delusional.

LiveLeak.com - Kerry Taser Incident....raw footage of after he was tasered and led away

2 mins later i find a youtube to imbed:






YouTube Video


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 18, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> This will become the norm in our orwellian society.  Any sort of questioning will be delt with by arresting the dissident.  No more freedom of speech.



if my memory still serves me we still have the right of a writ of habeas corpus dont we?  if the guy really did nothing wrong, then its not like he will be thrown in jail and not released for 20 years without a trial. the guy screwed up when he decided to fight the cops.  it sucks that retards like that are allowed into facilities of higher education. the guy should be mopping floors somewhere.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 18, 2007)

brogers said:


> He never made any threats...



He was acting mentally unstable, and resisted being removed from the microphone, in room with many people and a high-profile political figure. 

Not all threats are verbal and not all situations elicit the same police response.  

I'm willing to bet that if he acted that way on a regular public street, they wouldn't have felt the need to tase him.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 18, 2007)

bio-chem said:


> if my memory still serves me we still have the right of a writ of habeas corpus dont we?  if the guy really did nothing wrong, then its not like he will be thrown in jail and not released for 20 years without a trial. the guy screwed up when he decided to fight the cops.  it sucks that retards like that are allowed into facilities of higher education. the guy should be mopping floors somewhere.



It may also turn out that he'd failed to take his meds that day.  We're all doing a lot of assuming about his motivations.  

Depending on his mental status and motivation, he may just get off with a warning.

I think that there are a lot of people that don't really understand what a "police state" is.


----------



## Splash Log (Sep 18, 2007)

The 2nd video shows his mental status is paranoid delusional, he is 100% schizo off his meds


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 18, 2007)

personally i think the guy should have been smacked around for being a whiny little bitch.

i agree DOMS. people start crying about a police state even when the law is being followed.  yet these same individuals will argue for gun control laws. what a joke


----------



## DOMS (Sep 18, 2007)

Splash Log said:


> The 2nd video shows his mental status is paranoid delusional, he is 100% schizo off his meds



If that's the case, it's worth mentioning that, even if he's a bean-pole of a person, his mental state could have induced greater than normal strength.

On occasion, I've had to wrestle down a mental unbalanced person (alcohol, drugs, mental disorders, etc.).  They don't go down as easy a normal functioning person.  If the cops resorted to wrestling him down instead of tasing him, he could have been injured.


----------



## A Black Guy (Sep 18, 2007)

Which is completely justified under the Retard Rage Act of 1917.


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 18, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> Which is completely justified under the Retard Rage Act of 1917.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 18, 2007)

brogers said:


> I'm @ UF, this shit is all over the campus paper..
> 
> The guy is a complete moron, but the police handled it inappropriately, 1) Kerry said he was going to answer his question 2) They should have just thrown him out of the place, instead of tasing+arresting him.  3) The cop in the video says he's going to be charged with inciting a riot, he actually was charged with disturbing the peace and resisting arrest with violence (a felony).
> 
> I expect the charges to be dropped after the publicity this receives.



They did not handle it wrong. They gave him ample opportunities to stop being a dickwad. They then tried to arrest him, and he resisted arrest. They handled it just fine in my opinion. He deserved what he got. Nobody came there to listen to his punkass make an ass out of himself and a mockery of the event.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 18, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> Which is completely justified under the Retard Rage Act of 1917.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 18, 2007)

DOMS said:


> If that's the case, it's worth mentioning that, even if he's a bean-pole of a person, his mental state could have induced greater than normal strength.
> 
> On occasion, I've had to wrestle down a mental unbalanced person (alcohol, drugs, mental disorders, etc.).  They don't go down as easy a normal functioning person.  If the cops resorted to wrestling him down instead of tasing him, he could have been injured.





I can attest to this a 100%. Someone bipolar can go into a fit of rage where they don't feel pain and they strength is nearly doubled. He could have hurt himself and/or someone else. HE was a wacko in the first place. Better to not take chances.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Sep 18, 2007)

The clicking noise of the taser always gets me


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 18, 2007)

after reading more on this kids past history, i dont think they went far enough.  apparently this kid has a history of doing stunts and getting them taped.  one article i read stated he forced his way to the front of the line to get to the microphone. they should have beat him with sticks


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 18, 2007)

KelJu said:


> where they don't feel pain and they strength is nearly doubled



Are there any grammatical symptoms?


----------



## DOMS (Sep 18, 2007)




----------



## Splash Log (Sep 18, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> This will become the norm in our orwellian society.  Any sort of questioning will be delt with by arresting the dissident.  No more freedom of speech.









You sound just as crazy as him.


----------



## Crono1000 (Sep 18, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> We don't really know the entire story here either.  He may not have had the floor in which case he was there at the discretion of security.  We could see the female security officer behind him getting orders as he spoke, then require him to leave.  At that point is where his day went south in a hurry, but my question is did he have the floor?



here's the rest of the interview, before what most videos start: 

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

I'm also from UF.  Supposedly he said "blowjob" (which you see in the video) so the mic was cut off, and he and the cops interpretted this in that he was being turned down from questioning Kerry.  And in turn he interpretted being escorted out as being arrested, and it just escalated from there.  

I'm just glad that UFPD is getting national attention to how corrupt and shitfaced they are


----------



## Crono1000 (Sep 18, 2007)

brogers said:


> I'm @ UF, this shit is all over the campus paper..


I didn't know there was another gator on the boards.  Maybe I've seen you at gym?


----------



## Splash Log (Sep 18, 2007)

The kid was a retard, he was disruptive and over staying his welcome. He wasnt  being arrested he was being escorted away and he decided to start physically resisting.  He deserved a club to the dome, that would shut him up.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 18, 2007)

Dale Mabry said:


> Are there any grammatical symptoms?



Ill fucking kill you. I'll play with your blood. Ill stick your cock in an ATM machine! AHHHH! AHHHHH! Fucking die fucking die!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 18, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Ill fucking kill you. I'll play with your blood. Ill stick your cock in an ATM machine! AHHHH! AHHHHH! Fucking die fucking die!



So, intermittent apostrophe use and comma amnesia...Any others?


----------



## DOMS (Sep 18, 2007)




----------



## maniclion (Sep 18, 2007)

Anybody who shows up to listen to John Kerry drone on about shit should have there nuts tasered...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 18, 2007)

The book he tried to grill Kerry over suggests that Kerry was part of a staged election and that Kerry willingly allowed himself to be defeated even though, the book alleges, he won the election.  Kerry's handlers have a list of no-go topics and this book is no doubt on that list.  

So.  What we have here is a kid standing up and asking a leading political figure, with the permission of that leading political figure, about his participation in a scam election. His line of questioning being on the no-go list gets him shut him down and hauled away.


----------



## Crono1000 (Sep 18, 2007)

I don't know about the rest of the country, but "Don't tase me, bro!" has become a huge slogan around campus


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 18, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Ill fucking kill you. I'll play with your blood. Ill stick your cock in an ATM machine! AHHHH! AHHHHH! Fucking die fucking die!



where the hell did that threat originate? how does someone come up with "ill stick your cock in an ATM machine"?  that is so damn funny. sick, but funny


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 18, 2007)

bio-chem said:


> if my memory still serves me we still have the right of a writ of habeas corpus dont we?  if the guy really did nothing wrong, then its not like he will be thrown in jail and not released for 20 years without a trial. the guy screwed up when he decided to fight the cops.  it sucks that retards like that are allowed into facilities of higher education. the guy should be mopping floors somewhere.



I don't think very many ignorant people would be questioning things like protesting the voter fraud in Ohio, or the Skull and Bones society, so I doubt the kid is stupid.  He's probably pretty intelligent judging by his questions, and more interesting than the same BS questions.


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 18, 2007)

KelJu said:


> They did not handle it wrong. They gave him ample opportunities to stop being a dickwad. They then tried to arrest him, and he resisted arrest. They handled it just fine in my opinion. He deserved what he got. Nobody came there to listen to his punkass make an ass out of himself and a mockery of the event.



I disagree bro.  That's hardcore facism at work.  You don't need to tazer someone because they are being loud.  If they are in that position, a trained officer should be able to get there hands behind there back in cuffs... if that's even nesssasary, but anyways I know how to do it, so they should.


----------



## Crono1000 (Sep 18, 2007)

btw, donttasemebro.com takes you to the University of Florida website


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 18, 2007)

bio-chem said:


> after reading more on this kids past history, i dont think they went far enough.  apparently this kid has a history of doing stunts and getting them taped.  one article i read stated he forced his way to the front of the line to get to the microphone. they should have beat him with sticks



Sounds like media propaganda to me.


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 18, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> I don't think very many ignorant people would be questioning things like protesting the voter fraud in Ohio, or the Skull and Bones society, so I doubt the kid is stupid.  He's probably pretty intelligent judging by his questions, and more interesting than the same BS questions.



and yet he isnt smart enough to place his hands behind his back when instructed by the police.  resisting the police shows the intelligence of a child at best.


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 18, 2007)

Splash Log said:


> You sound just as crazy as him.



Maybe, but since I'm a fuckin' huge scary strong, and skilled bastard I would have probably taken every one of the cops out in an efficient way... but I digress.  Not killed of course, but defended.


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 18, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Sounds like media propaganda to me.



sounds like an individual who spends too much time listening to conspiracy theories to me


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 18, 2007)

bio-chem said:


> sounds like an individual who spends too much time listening to conspiracy theories to me



Sounds like a brainwashed invididual to me who watches fox news, and believes everything the see in the mainstream media.


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 18, 2007)

Saying someone is a conspiracy theorist... you're trying to make it have a negative connotation like "liberal."  You're a conspiracy theorist so whatever you said isn't true.  Ad hominem.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 18, 2007)

in the words of my son "if (that guy) was smart he'd know he was retarded"


----------



## DOMS (Sep 18, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Sounds like a brainwashed invididual to me who watches fox news, and believes everything the see in the mainstream media.



Critical thinking is one thing, but the paranoid stuff that you're throwing around is another.


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 18, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> in the words of my son "if (that guy) was smart he'd know he was retarded"



The irony is that the questions didn't get answered.  The answers to those questions are farily prominent... It's odd that they moved in at that very point and wouldn't let Kerry finish... the Kid wasn't doing anything wrong.


He was probably passionate about his questions, and felt his freedom of speech was being compromised.  I would have reacted the same way.. .except I would have probably did a hip toss on someone if they grabbed from behind.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 18, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> in the words of my son "if (that guy) was smart he'd know he was retarded"



That's a great saying!


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 18, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Critical thinking is one thing, but the paranoid stuff that you're throwing around is another.



Nothing paranoid about it.  You were correct with critical.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 18, 2007)

Crono1000 said:


> I didn't know there was another gator on the boards.  Maybe I've seen you at gym?



IM A FUCKING GATOR!  HAS NO ONE READ MY POSTS?!


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 18, 2007)

DOMS said:


> That's a great saying!



i know he always impresses me.


----------



## Mista (Sep 18, 2007)

Sucked in fucker, once the cops have got you down theres no point resisting.

He deserved it. HAHA


----------



## DOMS (Sep 18, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Nothing paranoid about it.  You were correct with critical.



The way that you express your thoughts is reminiscent of many other, some certifiably, nuts that I've heard.

Not to mention that you think that a guy getting tased somehow equates to fascism.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 18, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> The irony is that the questions didn't get answered.  The answers to those questions are farily prominent... It's odd that they moved in at that very point and wouldn't let Kerry finish... the Kid wasn't doing anything wrong.
> 
> 
> He was probably passionate about his questions, and felt his freedom of speech was being compromised.  I would have reacted the same way.. .except I would have probably did a hip toss on someone if they grabbed from behind.



I came to school today just to study and I saw him on the cover of the alligator.  

I dont know shit about this kid nor would prolly care.  I do know what he did was excessive.  He couldve been just escorted out. 

However...

I always find it so fucking funny to see 5 pussy ass cops that cant handle one skinny retard.  They even had to tazer him.    Oh I love it..and then they say "its for safety reasons."  

Jesus, I am no cop, but Ive had to wrestler with people before.  I cant count how many times Ive had to wrestler, handcuff, and escort an individual all by myself, to the security office at various department stores (LP).  I also remember doing it when I bounced at the local Stuart Grill & Ale.

Because of video, that kid will be offered a very easy plea.


----------



## A Black Guy (Sep 18, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> The irony is that the questions didn't get answered.  The answers to those questions are farily prominent... It's odd that they moved in at that very point and wouldn't let Kerry finish... the Kid wasn't doing anything wrong.
> 
> 
> He was probably passionate about his questions, and felt his freedom of speech was being compromised.  I would have reacted the same way.. .except I would have probably did a hip toss on someone if they grabbed from behind.



But it wasn't a public forum.  It's an event paid for by an organization, one which can pick and choose who enters, who speaks, and who needs to shut the fuck up.

It wasn't Kerry's call and it wasn't the cops' call either.  I'm certain they were instructed by both Kerry's handlers and the organizers that certain behaviors would not be tolerated and much like radio/tv/newspaper interviews there are guidelines to questioning and list of topics that will not be touched under any circumstances.  When this kid crossed the line, the cops were told to do the job that they were being paid to do.

When you're at someone else's house, you have the freedom of speech until you're asked to leave, if you refuse to leave, you get sticktime.  End of story.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 18, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> But it wasn't a public forum.  It's an event paid for by an organization, one which can pick and choose who enters, who speaks, and who needs to shut the fuck up.



It's also my understanding that he wasn't even signed up for the event.  He barged in without permission.


----------



## Mista (Sep 18, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I came to school today just to study and I saw him on the cover of the alligator.
> 
> I dont know shit about this kid nor would prolly care.  I do know what he did was excessive.  He couldve been just escorted out.
> 
> ...




I agree. Depends on the cop, there are rough ones out there.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 18, 2007)

Splash Log said:


> The kid was a retard, he was disruptive and over staying his welcome. He wasnt  being arrested he was being escorted away and he decided to start physically resisting.  He deserved a club to the dome, that would shut him up.



The kid was surely a bitch....but all the more reason to GET HIM OUT.  Instead of causing a scene in front of everyone...OR...causing harm to bystanders, all of those police officers shouldve carried that fucker OUT.  Hell, that black cop looked huge, he couldnt handle him?!


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 18, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> The irony is that the questions didn't get answered.  The answers to those questions are farily prominent... It's odd that they moved in at that very point and wouldn't let Kerry finish... the Kid wasn't doing anything wrong.
> 
> 
> He was probably passionate about his questions, and felt his freedom of speech was being compromised.  I would have reacted the same way.. .except I would have probably did a hip toss on someone if they grabbed from behind.


 

well i think those were probably campus police. if so they may be familiar with which students there have mental problems. he _obviously_ has a few screws loose saying "they're gonna kill me", "they're giving me to the government", "ask them what happened to the guy arrested.." etc. he was not acting in a composed and rational manner and was in very close proximity to a man that  has probably had his life threatened numerous times. better safe than sorry.  and the way he was talking like a fruit loop as he was being taken away will help the officers case immensely if it comes to that. freedom of speech is one thing, standing around and giving some nut job room to kill somebody is another.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 18, 2007)

bio-chem said:


> and yet he isnt smart enough to place his hands behind his back when instructed by the police.  resisting the police shows the intelligence of a child at best.


Don't know that I would have just allowed myself to be treated like that either.  Call me a child, but if my conduct is within the law I'm not going to just roll over because people don't like what I have to say.

It did appear he had permission to stand at that mic and address Kerry.  His questions were prefaced with a brief for effect.  It wasn't until *after* the brief had been given and Kerry's handlers learned where his line of questioning was going that he was shut down, not before.  They didn't stop a maniac that had burst in and just grabbed a mic, they stopped an American citizen from voicing questions solely for the content of his speach.

Call me childish, but I'm saying that's fucked up.   Resisting fascism is not the sign of a weak mind.  Allowing fascism is the sign of a weak individual, and condoning fascism is the sign of a weak society.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 18, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> The kid was surely a bitch....but all the more reason to GET HIM OUT.  Instead of causing a scene in front of everyone...OR...causing harm to bystanders, all of those police officers shouldve carried that fucker OUT.  Hell, that black cop looked huge, he couldnt handle him?!



You haven't read the thread, or the news, about this guy, have you?  Supposedly, he suffers from a mental disorder.  A person that's gone mental isn't that easy to take down, especially without hurting him.  

Go back a page or so and read the posts there.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 18, 2007)

brogers said:


> I'm @ UF, this shit is all over the campus paper..
> 
> The guy is a complete moron, but the police handled it inappropriately, 1) Kerry said he was going to answer his question 2) They should have just thrown him out of the place, instead of tasing+arresting him.  3) The cop in the video says he's going to be charged with inciting a riot, he actually was charged with disturbing the peace and resisting arrest with violence (a felony).
> 
> I expect the charges to be dropped after the publicity this receives.



I am at UF.  You can find me at the SouthRec center.  

Ill be the only guy with some sort of mass that knows how to exercise properly.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 18, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Don't know that I would have just allowed myself to be treated like that either.  Call me a child, but if my conduct is within the law I'm not going to just roll over because people don't like what I have to say.



Again, _someone else_ who's not bothering to get all the facts as they been laid out so far.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 18, 2007)

DOMS said:


> You haven't read the thread, or the news, about this guy, have you?  Supposedly, he suffers from a mental disorder.  A person that's gone mental isn't that easy to take down, especially without hurting him.
> 
> Go back a page or so and read the posts there.



BAH.  I can say clearly that the people Ive wrestled before are about as a match of this kid, if not, more.

Ive read the thread.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 18, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> BAH.  I can say clearly that the people Ive wrestled before are about as a match of this kid, if not, more.
> 
> Ive read the thread.



Wrestling with an opponent on the mat is nothing like wrestling a crazy person in public. _ Again_...especially if you don't want to hurt him.

What would people be saying if they'd wrestled him down to the floor and broke his arm?  You'd have even more nuts throwing the word fascism around making themselves look like asses.

On the other hand, tazing causes no damage at all.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 18, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Again, _someone else_ who's not bothering to get all the facts as they been laid out so far.


What facts do you have that "someone else" doesn't have?  What I'm reading is his time to address Kerry was up.   That is the reason being given for his removal and the frakus that followed, not that he was there without permission.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 18, 2007)

DOMS said:


> *Wrestling with an opponent on the mat is nothing like wrestling a crazy person in public*. _ Again_...especially if you don't want to hurt him.
> 
> What would people be saying if they'd wrestled him down to the floor and broke his arm?  You'd have even more nuts throwing the word fascism around making themselves look like asses.
> 
> On the other hand, tazing causes no damage at all.



 Now I can accuse YOU of not reading my posts.

Oh and after watching a different vid with a different angle, there are 7 cops.  All wet pussies.


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 18, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> But it wasn't a public forum.  It's an event paid for by an organization, one which can pick and choose who enters, who speaks, and who needs to shut the fuck up.
> 
> It wasn't Kerry's call and it wasn't the cops' call either.  I'm certain they were instructed by both Kerry's handlers and the organizers that certain behaviors would not be tolerated and much like radio/tv/newspaper interviews there are guidelines to questioning and list of topics that will not be touched under any circumstances.  When this kid crossed the line, the cops were told to do the job that they were being paid to do.
> 
> When you're at someone else's house, you have the freedom of speech until you're asked to leave, if you refuse to leave, you get sticktime.  End of story.



Kerry was actively answering his questions and engaging in converation with him.  That means he is welcome to ask questions until Kerry moves on or informs him his time is up.  

It wasn't Kerry's call to apprehend him because he was obviously telling them to let him go.  Kerry superceeds his handler's and the cops IMO.  The kid never crossed any line, just asked questions.  If asking tough questions is crossing the line then you must like the idea of a 4th Reich.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 18, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> What facts do you have that "someone else" doesn't have?



You said that he was given the mic.  The funny thing is that he wasn't even supposed to be there.  It was a private event that you had to sign up for.  He barged in.  Simply _being there_ was grounds for his expulsion.  This goes counter to your "They didn't stop a maniac that had burst in and just grabbed a mic" statement.

He also started talking about a subject that the speakers were not allowed to talk about (some conspiracy book), which is normal.  Schwarzenegger forbade interviewers to talk about his father being in the Nazi SS.

He has mental disorders. You said that you wouldn't "let that happen to you", but then again, and I assuming here, that you're not crazy.


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 18, 2007)

DOMS said:


> You said that he was given the mic.  The funny thing is that he wasn't even supposed to be there.  It was a private event that you had to sign up for.  He barged in.  Simply _being there_ was grounds for his expulsion.  This goes counter to your "They didn't stop a maniac that had burst in and just grabbed a mic" statement.
> 
> He also started talking about a subject that the speakers were not allowed to talk about (some conspiracy book), which is normal.  Schwarzenegger forbade interviewers to talk about his father being in the Nazi SS.
> 
> He has mental disorders. You said that you wouldn't "let that happen to you", but then again, and I assuming here, that you're not crazy.



Where did you find this out?

So far the mainstream media has been doing a good cover up job.  I've heard that it was a prank, that he wasn't "supposed" to be there, and that he grabbed a mic that someone else would holding.  What's next?  He'll probably be part of Al Qeada pretty soon.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 18, 2007)

Crono1000 said:


> here's the rest of the interview, before what most videos start:
> 
> YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.
> 
> ...



Here Here!  They gave me a wrongful ticket on my bike!  

After listening to the 'question,' is that shit true?  Did he really win?


----------



## A Black Guy (Sep 18, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Kerry superceeds his handler's and the cops IMO.



Kerry gets paid to perform these speaking engagements, someone is paying BIG money to stand there and talk, like six-figures kinda money.

Someone is footing that bill, they call the shots, not John Kerry.

A politician out-of-office is no more powerful than a ventriloquist's puppet without a hand.


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 18, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> Kerry gets paid to perform these speaking engagements, someone is paying BIG money to stand there and talk, like six-figures kinda money.
> 
> Someone is footing that bill, they call the shots, not John Kerry.
> 
> A politician out-of-office is no more powerful than a ventriloquist's puppet without a hand.



Can you name the organization, and can you prove it was "private?"

Besides that, the kid was actively engaging in coversation, and doing nothing wrong.


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 18, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Sounds like a brainwashed invididual to me who watches fox news, and believes everything the see in the mainstream media.


or who watches the video of it for myself and decides the kid is a little bitch who should have known better.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 18, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Where did you find this out?



On teh interweb.  One this is for certain, he wasn't there with an intent to actually add to the event.



BigDyl said:


> So far the mainstream media has been doing a good cover up job.  I've heard that it was a prank, that he wasn't "supposed" to be there, and that he grabbed a mic that someone else would holding.  What's next?  He'll probably be part of Al Qeada pretty soon.


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 18, 2007)

bio-chem said:


> or who watches the video of it for myself and decides the kid is a little bitch who should have known better.



Who would have probably physically dismantled you.


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 18, 2007)

DOMS said:


> On teh interweb.  One this is for certain, he wasn't there with an intent to actually add to the event.



No sources?



Don't get to upset about my hyperboles.  They're meant to illicit a righteous concern.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 18, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> I disagree bro.  That's hardcore facism at work.  You don't need to tazer someone because they are being loud.  If they are in that position, a trained officer should be able to get there hands behind there back in cuffs... if that's even nesssasary, but anyways I know how to do it, so they should.



It was probably campus cops that weren't trained to deal with that sort of thing. The kid was being a douche nozzle. He may be intelligent and he may be right, but there are ways of doing things, and that isn't it. He was just attention whoring.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 18, 2007)

the kkk has a right to free speech but if they show up at a black church and grab the pastor's mic n start spewing shit they will be forced to leave. and rightly so.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 18, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> No sources?



You have the same access to the Internet that I have.  I read the info, but I'm not writing a paper on it.

Don't get to upset about my hyperboles.  They're meant to illicit a righteous concern.[/quote]

Is every post of yours in this thread is hyperbole?


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 18, 2007)

there was a guy at my college that was so smart the government listened to his theories on how to dispose of nuclear waste. he was also crazy as a shithouse rat. being smart doesn't mean the guy is sane.


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 18, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Who would have probably physically dismantled you.



WOW.  how lame is this?  on this thread you have talked about how much of a bad ass you are, and now are saying this stupid bitch little kid could dismantle me.  You dont know anything about me physically and yet your going to talk shit?  dude, its the internet. If your going to act like a hard ass do it in person, where you can get put in your place.  dont hide behind the anonymity of the internet.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 18, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> the kkk has a right to free speech but if they show up at a black church and grab the pastor's mic n start spewing shit they will be forced to leave. and rightly so.



The question is...will they tazer him off the stage?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 18, 2007)

DOMS said:


> You said that he was given the mic.  The funny thing is that he wasn't even supposed to be there.  It was a private event that you had to sign up for.  He barged in.  Simply _being there_ was grounds for his expulsion.  This goes counter to your "They didn't stop a maniac that had burst in and just grabbed a mic" statement.
> 
> He also started talking about a subject that the speakers were not allowed to talk about (some conspiracy book), which is normal.  Schwarzenegger forbade interviewers to talk about his father being in the Nazi SS.
> 
> He has mental disorders. You said that you wouldn't "let that happen to you", but then again, and I assuming here, that you're not crazy.


My sanity is in question for various reasons I'm not at liberty to discuss here  

So far I'm not finding anything backing up your statement that the kid wasn't supposed to be there.  Everything seems to say that he DID cut in line, but that after he got to the mic he was given the floor.  Not finding anything about him barging into the event though ...


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 18, 2007)

bio-chem said:


> WOW.  how lame is this?  on this thread you have talked about how much of a bad ass you are, and now are saying this stupid bitch little kid could dismantle me.  You dont know anything about me physically and yet your going to talk shit?  dude, its the internet. If your going to act like a hard ass do it in person, where you can get put in your place.  dont hide behind the anonymity of the internet.



Lmao, is this a threat?  You called the guy a little bitch, so I guess it would be hypocritical to say I'm hidding behind the internet. I'm not hiding anywhere.  Infact, I'm sure a few people could confirm that you probably wouldn't want anything to do with me anyways.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 18, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> My sanity is in question for various reasons I'm not at liberty to discuss here
> 
> So far I'm not finding anything backing up your statement that the kid wasn't supposed to be there.  Everything seems to say that he DID cut in line, but that after he got to the mic he was given the floor.  Not finding anything about him barging into the event though ...



Agreed, but Ill leave it open.  I can see the mic being turned off when he said "blowjob," but up until then, I dont think he was up to no good.

The aftermath was bitchness at its best, first from the student, then from the police.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 18, 2007)

bio-chem said:


> WOW.  how lame is this?  on this thread you have talked about how much of a bad ass you are, and now are saying this stupid bitch little kid could dismantle me.  You dont know anything about me physically and yet your going to talk shit?  dude, its the internet. If your going to act like a hard ass do it in person, where you can get put in your place.  dont hide behind the anonymity of the internet.



Since BigDyl has returned, he's nothing like he was before.  I thought this would be a good thing, but not so.

Internet tough guy?  Real crazy conspiracy shit?  I wonder if it's even really him or if he gave his account to someone else.


----------



## Delusional (Sep 18, 2007)

Crono1000 said:


> btw, donttasemebro.com takes you to the University of Florida website



ahahaha


----------



## DOMS (Sep 18, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> My sanity is in question for various reasons I'm not at liberty to discuss here







BoneCrusher said:


> So far I'm not finding anything backing up your statement that the kid wasn't supposed to be there.  Everything seems to say that he DID cut in line, but that after he got to the mic he was given the floor.  Not finding anything about him barging into the event though ...



It's out there.  But I'll give the point to you.  Let's say he had a right to be there.  Let's say it was his turn.  Then why did the cops show up?  Or if they were already there, why did they approach him?  Because he was there with permission?  Because it was his turn?

And there's nothing that you can say that will change the fact that if he'd simply walked out with the cops, he wouldn't have been tased.  That pansy piece of shit deserved to get his ass tased for resisting.


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 18, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Since BigDyl has returned, he's nothing like he was before.  I thought this would be a good thing, but not so.
> 
> Internet tough guy?  Real crazy conspiracy shit?  I wonder if it's even really him or if he gave his account to someone else.



Would you rather me say true story?  I'm not an internet tough guy.  That would be Akira's position, not mine.  Ha, but seriously, I'm on AAS right now, so I'm very aggressive, and it comes out in my writing.


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 18, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Lmao, is this a threat?  You called the guy a little bitch, so I guess it would be hypocritical to say I'm hidding behind the internet. I'm not hiding anywhere.  Infact, I'm sure a few people could confirm that you probably wouldn't want anything to do with me anyways.



yea, the guy is a little bitch. i know this because i've seen his actions on tape where he acted like a little bitch.  a threat? hardly.  i'm pointing out that you should save your hard ass talk for people you meet in person. the internet isnt the place for it.  your starting to sound like john h.


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 18, 2007)

DOMS said:


> And there's nothing that you can say that will change the fact that if he'd simply walked out with the cops, he wouldn't have been tased.  That pansy piece of shit deserved to get his ass tased for resisting.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 18, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Would you rather me say true story?  I'm not an internet tough guy.  That would be Akira's position, not mine.  Ha, but seriously, I'm on AAS right now, so I'm very aggressive, and it comes out in my writing.



No, not "true story", but your conspiracy stuff is...a little much.

I read a study about a year and a half ago on 'roid rage.  There was a test group of 50 guys.  Half were given steroids and the other half was given a placebo.  The study was double-blind.

50% of both the steroid users and the placebo users experienced 'roid rage.  It seem that if you expect to have 'roid rage, you're gonna get it even if you're just taking aspirin.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 18, 2007)

DOMS said:


> It's out there.  But I'll give the point to you.  Let's say he had a right to be there.  Let's say it was his turn.  Then why did the cops show up?  Or if they were already there, why did they approach him?  Because he was there with permission?  Because it was his turn?
> 
> And there's nothing that you can say that will change the fact that if he'd simply walked out with the cops, he wouldn't have been tased.  That pansy piece of shit deserved to get his ass tased for resisting.


The cops showed up because they were posted there.  In the videos the  female was told to remove him.  You can see her communicating through her com set to an unseen party, then move in on him.  I agree with you that he chose to be tased by his actions, but I'da prolly done the same thing and been tased too.


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 18, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> The cops showed up because they were posted there.  In the videos the  female was told to remove him.  You can see her communicating through her com set to an unseen party, then move in on him.  I agree with you that he chose to be tased by his actions, but I'da prolly done the same thing and been tased too.



and as long as you didnt scream OW OW OW OW and then rant and rave like a delusional idiot afterwards i dont think this discussion would have gone on as long


----------



## DOMS (Sep 18, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> The cops showed up because they were posted there.  In the videos the  female was told to remove him.  You can see her communicating through her com set to an unseen party, then move in on him.  I agree with you that he chose to be tased by his actions, but I'da prolly done the same thing and been tased too.



I'm going to go to the police station and see if they'll use me for taser practice.  I want to know what it feels like.


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 18, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I'm going to go to the police station and see if they'll use me for taser practice.  I want to know what it feels like.



  i want to watch


----------



## DOMS (Sep 18, 2007)

bio-chem said:


> i want to watch



I'll see if they'll let me record it.


----------



## brogers (Sep 18, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Would you rather me say true story? I'm not an internet tough guy. That would be Akira's position, not mine. Ha, but seriously, *I'm on AAS right now, so I'm very aggressive, and it comes out in my writing*.


 
 

Pathetic.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 18, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Would you rather me say true story?  I'm not an internet tough guy.  *That would be Akira's position, not mine*.  Ha, but seriously, I'm on AAS right now, so I'm very aggressive, and it comes out in my writing.



Lawl  

Hell, I thought u did the same thing I did.

In any case, yes its him.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 18, 2007)

bio-chem said:


> and as long as you didnt scream OW OW OW OW and then rant and rave like a delusional idiot afterwards i dont think this discussion would have gone on as long


Lol ... yeah you're right.  I'd go stick my head in the oven if the whole world had seen me acting like the lil fruitcake he became after he got tased.

"They're going to give me to the government.  The government is going to kill me"  


I'll stand on my disagreement with his getting tased though.   That was fucked up and uncalled for.  He just asked a question.  He did nothing that could be confused with aggressive behavior.


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 18, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Lol ... yeah you're right.  I'd go stick my head in the oven if the whole world had seen me acting like the lil fruitcake he became after he got tased.
> 
> "They're going to give me to the government.  The government is going to kill me"
> 
> ...



while i wish the cops would have just put him down faster and carried him out without all the hub bub, he did try and break out of their grasp. seems like a big no no with the police.  i wasnt the cop trying to put him down so ill just leave it to them in this instance and not try to second guess them too much. its a far cry from rodney king in my opinion


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 18, 2007)

DOMS said:


> No, not "true story", but your conspiracy stuff is...a little much.
> 
> I read a study about a year and a half ago on 'roid rage.  There was a test group of 50 guys.  Half were given steroids and the other half was given a placebo.  The study was double-blind.
> 
> 50% of both the steroid users and the placebo users experienced 'roid rage.  It seem that if you expect to have 'roid rage, you're gonna get it even if you're just taking aspirin.



I'm on it, so trust me, I think I know better in that regard.  It may not cause rage, but testosterone does increase aggressivity.


----------



## brogers (Sep 18, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I'll see if they'll let me record it.


 
I've been tased for 15 seconds (3 trigger pulls). Take my word:  It is very, very painful, and disables you.  I've seen videos on youtube of giant dudes who look like bears fall to the ground and cry out like children after being shot with it.  It will not be a pleasant experience, and it's not something you would just "want to feel."

Again:  This kid was stupid, but he was holding his hands in the air, showing he meant no harm and presented no threat.  He says "I JUST WANT TO HEAR HIM ANSWER MY QUESTION," as Kerry is saying he will do so.  Six cops tackle him, hold him down, handcuff one of his hands, then electrocute him while he is on the ground and under police control.  On the ground he says "LET ME GET UP AND I WILL WALK OUT WITH YOU."  Apparently, not good enough.  The audience was 100x more horrified by what the police did than by what the kid did.  The police were EXTREMELY unprofessional.  They lost their cool nearly as much as the kid did.


----------



## A Black Guy (Sep 18, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> I'll stand on my disagreement with his getting tased though.   That was fucked up and uncalled for.  He just asked a question.  He did nothing that could be confused with aggressive behavior.



It's not like he said some shit and they walked up behind him and tased him, they were escorting him out of the building and he was struggling, even flailing at times to go back.  It's just the same as a traffic stop, if you started screaming and disobeying commands, you're going to get taken down and forced under control.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 18, 2007)

*In case anyone didnt already receive this..*

This was in my UF mailbox...

As you are by now aware, yesterday afternoon, as a town hall forum with
Senator John Kerry was ending, there was an incident in which a student
was tasered. Many of you, and many of your parents, have expressed your
concerns regarding this incident to me and my staff. I would like to
assure you that the University is interested in learning what happened and
in ensuring that we utilize best practice protocols in maintaining a safe
campus environment while protecting the freedom to speak.

I would like to reiterate the immediate steps, laid out by President
Machen in his letter to the university community, which are being taken in
response to the incident.

University of Florida Police Chief Linda Stump has requested the Florida
Department of Law Enforcement conduct a formal investigation into the
arrest of UF student Andrew Meyer. An independent review such as this will
make sure the results are objective and impartial. Chief Stump's priority
is to ensure that the public remains confident in the department's ability
to keep the campus safe.

*Two officers involved in the incident have been placed on paid
administrative leave pending the outcome of the investigation.*

The institution plans to assemble a panel of faculty and students to
review our police protocols, our management practices and the FDLE report
to come up with a series of recommendations for the university.

Administrators and police officials plan to analyze the incident and
conduct an internal review and will consider changing protocols in
response to this incident, if necessary.

Finally, as is standard procedure, the State Attorney's Office will review
the charges brought against Mr. Meyer. We have communicated with the State
Attorney and understand that a review of the case will be expedited.

We plan to keep students updated on any progress through our website,
www.vpsa.ufl.edu.



Sincerely,

Patricia Telles-Irvin
Vice President for Student Affairs


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 18, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> It's not like he said some shit and they walked up behind him and tased him, they were escorting him out of the building and he was struggling, even flailing at times to go back.  It's just the same as a traffic stop, if you started screaming and disobeying commands, you're going to get taken down and forced under control.



 Even I would be very skeptical in doing such things when I know I am on various videos.


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 18, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> I'm on it, so trust me, I think I know better in that regard.  It may not cause rage, but testosterone does increase aggressivity.



well maybe you should re-read your posts then before you hit submit. just because your doing a cycle doesnt give you a free ticket to act like some internet bad ass.  it just makes your argument seem less valid. even if it is something you believe strongly in


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 18, 2007)

brogers said:


> I've been tased for 15 seconds (3 trigger pulls). Take my word:  It is very, very painful, and disables you.  I've seen videos on youtube of giant dudes who look like bears fall to the ground and cry out like children after being shot with it.  It will not be a pleasant experience, and it's not something you would just "want to feel."
> 
> Again:  This kid was stupid, but he was holding his hands in the air, showing he meant no harm and presented no threat.  He says "I JUST WANT TO HEAR HIM ANSWER MY QUESTION," as Kerry is saying he will do so.  Six cops tackle him, hold him down, handcuff one of his hands, then electrocute him while he is on the ground and under police control.  On the ground he says "LET ME GET UP AND I WILL WALK OUT WITH YOU."  Apparently, not good enough.  *The audience was 100x more horrified by what the police did than by what the kid did.*  The police were EXTREMELY unprofessional.  They lost their cool nearly as much as the kid did.



Hmph.  Good point.


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 18, 2007)

brogers said:


> Pathetic.




So what, I admit it.  Pathetic because I am?  You're insulting most members.


----------



## Vieope (Sep 18, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> I'm on it, so trust me, I think I know better in that regard.  It may not cause rage, but testosterone does increase aggressivity.



_I think testosterone changes behavior that is what hormones do. Ask any woman or any man that needs to deal with a woman._


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 18, 2007)

Vieope said:


> _I think testosterone changes behavior that is what hormones do. Ask any woman or any man that needs to deal with a woman._



Voice of Reason, Ladies & Gentlemen!


----------



## DOMS (Sep 18, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> I'm on it, so trust me, I think I know better in that regard.  It may not cause rage, but testosterone does increase aggressivity.



You would certainly know more than I would.  I'm just repeating a credible study that I've read.


----------



## A Black Guy (Sep 18, 2007)

brogers said:


> On the ground he says "LET ME GET UP AND I WILL WALK OUT WITH YOU."  Apparently, not good enough.



It's easy to make appologies and act docile once you've been overpowered and restrained.  He put himself into that position by becoming combative when he was told that his time to speak was over.  When he lost focus and turned into a lunatic he went from revolutionary to bitch real quick.  He started strong but failed, he should have kept speaking and stayed calm which would have made the cops look even worse.  

Rosa Parks he is not.


----------



## brogers (Sep 18, 2007)

bio-chem said:


> well maybe you should re-read your posts then before you hit submit. just because your doing a cycle doesnt give you a free ticket to act like some internet bad ass. it just makes your argument seem less valid. even if it is something you believe strongly in


 
He's full of it anyway, testosterone does not increase aggressive behavior in humans.  The only study that uses BBer doses (500mg Test/wk) showed no increases in aggression.  Performed by Bhasin et al, published NEJM July 4, 1996 for those who think I'm bullshitting.  Additionally, I've used twice, and I never once became more aggressive, or acted like an arrogant jerk (anymore so than usual anyway).  Some people just can't handle the extra size/strength mentally and think they're badasses.  

Off topic, but the truth should be told.


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 18, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> So what, I admit it.  Pathetic because I am?  You're insulting most members.



i doubt most members are on, or have done a cycle.  i dont have any problem with you taking them, but if you know you get aggressive because of it you should check yourself from time to time, because it is no excuse for certain behaviors.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 18, 2007)

brogers said:


> I've been tased for 15 seconds (3 trigger pulls). Take my word:  It is very, very painful, and disables you.  I've seen videos on youtube of giant dudes who look like bears fall to the ground and cry out like children after being shot with it.  It will not be a pleasant experience, and it's not something you would just "want to feel."



Just because it's unpleasant doesn't mean that I won't enjoy it.  Some of my favorite experiences could be classified as "bad experiences".

Why were you tased?


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 18, 2007)

brogers said:


> He's full of it anyway, testosterone does not increase aggressive behavior in humans.  The only study that uses BBer doses (500mg Test/wk) showed no increases in aggression.  Performed by Bhasin et al, published NEJM July 4, 1996 for those who think I'm bullshitting.  Additionally, I've used twice, and I never once became more aggressive, or acted like an arrogant jerk (anymore so than usual anyway).  Some people just can't handle the extra size/strength mentally and think they're badasses.
> 
> Off topic, but the truth should be told.



That's test at a relatively mild dose.  Do any case studies take into account mutiple aas and also different aas at a higher dose?


----------



## brogers (Sep 18, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> So what, I admit it. Pathetic because I am? You're insulting most members.


 
Pathetic because you try to blame you being an arrogant loser on using AAS.  Countless others who use test (myself included), and medical data (which I just referenced the study) show otherwise.

If you can't handle AAS, don't use it.  Pathetic.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 18, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> It's just the same as a traffic stop, if you started screaming and disobeying commands, you're going to get taken down and forced under control.



Do you mean like this? 






YouTube Video


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 18, 2007)

brogers said:


> He's full of it anyway, testosterone does not increase aggressive behavior in humans.  The only study that uses BBer doses (500mg Test/wk) showed no increases in aggression.  Performed by Bhasin et al, published NEJM July 4, 1996 for those who think I'm bullshitting.  Additionally, I've used twice, and I never once became more aggressive, or acted like an arrogant jerk (anymore so than usual anyway).  Some people just can't handle the extra size/strength mentally and think they're badasses.
> 
> Off topic, but the truth should be told.



Yeah bro, I think I'm a badass because I'm stronger and bigger.  Actually no, I think technique I learn from MMA would accomplish that.  It's humerous to watch very large guys get owned on the mat.


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 18, 2007)

brogers said:


> Pathetic because you try to blame you being an arrogant loser on using AAS.  Countless others who use test (myself included), and medical data (which I just referenced the study) show otherwise.
> 
> If you can't handle AAS, don't use it.  Pathetic.



You don't prove anything, and anedotal evidence doesn't count.  For all I know you could be a raging lunatic when "on."


----------



## A Black Guy (Sep 18, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Do you mean like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I love this one.  It shows exactly how a professional cop should act and just how silly some _wildin' out_ hoes can get.  The NAACP has no answer for a video like that.  Freedom is best enjoyed by those who deserve it.


----------



## brogers (Sep 18, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> It's easy to make appologies and act docile once you've been overpowered and restrained. He put himself into that position by becoming combative when he was told that his time to speak was over. When he lost focus and turned into a lunatic he went from revolutionary to bitch real quick. He started strong but failed, he should have kept speaking and stayed calm which would have made the cops look even worse.
> 
> Rosa Parks he is not.


 
No threat was presented, he said he'd leave with them, was that not the goal of them restraining him?  To get him to leave?  The treatment was exponentially worse than the disease in this case.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 18, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> I love this one.  It shows exactly how a professional cop should act and just how silly some _wildin' out_ hoes can get.  The NAACP has no answer for a video like that.  Freedom is best enjoyed by those who deserve it.



What's funny is that the cops only released that video to a local television station because she was going to sue them for police brutality. Her suit was dropped by the courts.


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 18, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Do you mean like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOMS (Sep 18, 2007)

brogers said:


> No threat was presented, *he said he'd leave with them*, was that not the goal of them restraining him?  To get him to leave?  The treatment was exponentially worse than the disease in this case.



Is that why he was trying to get back to the mic and flailing his arms around?


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 18, 2007)

brogers said:


> No threat was presented, he said he'd leave with them, was that not the goal of them restraining him?  To get him to leave?  The treatment was exponentially worse than the disease in this case.



sure after he had resisted physically and made a scene he tries to negotiate and leave under his terms. thats not how it works.  at any point he could have stopped resisting let himself be handcuffed and walked out of the room calmly. he chose not to, and chose to be tased.  he was told multiple times, if you dont do this, you will be tased. he was informed of the consequences of his continued actions and chose those consequences. i have no sympathy for him.


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 18, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Yeah bro, I think I'm a badass because I'm stronger and bigger.  Actually no, I think technique I learn from MMA would accomplish that.  It's humerous to watch very large guys get owned on the mat.



even more humorous is guys who think the size and aggressiveness of steroids will make up for the technique they lack.


----------



## A Black Guy (Sep 18, 2007)

brogers said:


> No threat was presented, he said he'd leave with them, was that not the goal of them restraining him?  To get him to leave?  The treatment was exponentially worse than the disease in this case.



He was asked to leave, advised to leave, ordered to leave, then made to leave, at which point he not only resisted leaving, but attemped to run back towards Kerry, which opens a whole 'nother can of worms in terms of becoming a perceived threat.

I'm not sure how anyone's right to anything was affected here.


----------



## brogers (Sep 18, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Is that why he was trying to get back to the mic and flailing his arms around?


 
This was after that point, when he was on the ground, he said he would walk out with them.  Also, repeatedly asking "what did I do?" "why are you arresting me?"  and I don't recall hearing a police officer answer him, I certainly could be mistaken.  If it takes 6 cops and a taser to handle one hippy, all the officers should be fired, they're unfit for duty.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 18, 2007)

brogers said:


> This was after that point, when he was on the ground, he said he would walk out with them.  Also, repeatedly asking "what did I do?" "why are you arresting me?"  and I don't recall hearing a police officer answer him, I certainly could be mistaken.  *If it takes 6 cops and a taser to handle one hippy, all the officers should be fired, they're unfit for duty.*



That, my friend, is all I care about.  And it was 7 cops.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 18, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> That, my friend, is all I care about.  And it was 7 cops.



You're right, they should have beat his ass to the ground.


----------



## A Black Guy (Sep 18, 2007)

brogers said:


> Also, repeatedly asking "what did I do?" "why are you arresting me?"  and I don't recall hearing a police officer answer him, I certainly could be mistaken.



As someone who has been arrested for doing nothing more than answering "do you want to go to jail?" wrong.  I still can't side with this kid.

He was an asshole, and he paid the price, he wanted his 15 minutes and he's getting it now.


----------



## brogers (Sep 18, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> He was asked to leave, advised to leave, ordered to leave, then made to leave, at which point he not only resisted leaving, but attemped to run back towards Kerry, which opens a whole 'nother can of worms in terms of becoming a perceived threat.
> 
> I'm not sure how anyone's right to anything was affected here.


 
You don't understand my point.  Although, it could easily be argued he shouldn't have been touched in the first place since Kerry had agreed to listen to, and answer his question.  Having heard Kerry say this, it's reasonable the he should think he has done nothing wrong and would be surprised when he's grabbed by police.

But I don't even care that much about that.  I simply think UPD handled this HORRIBLY.  This will waste my tax and tuition $$.  Who was being served, and who was being protected here?  The audienced was TERRIFIED when they saw what the police were doing, you can hear girls screaming "WHY ARE YOU DOING THAT."  The scene they made was 100x worse than what he was doing.  The police action was 100x more of a "Disruption of Peace" (what he's being charged with) than what he did.  Do you see my point?  What he did was WRONG and STUPID, but that does not change how badly the matter was handled.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Sep 18, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Yeah bro, I think I'm a badass because I'm stronger and bigger. Actually no, I think technique I learn from MMA would accomplish that. It's humerous to watch very large guys get owned on the mat.


 
Jeez way too much Loose Change watching, roid takin and rollin around with dudes on mats son...get puss immediately.


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 18, 2007)

brogers said:


> This was after that point, when he was on the ground, he said he would walk out with them.  Also, repeatedly asking "what did I do?" "why are you arresting me?"  and I don't recall hearing a police officer answer him, I certainly could be mistaken.  If it takes 6 cops and a taser to handle one hippy, all the officers should be fired, they're unfit for duty.



i disagree.  if 6 cops are there all should be in on it. if 7 are there then all 7 should be in on it.  i asked a cop one time why he chose the .45 cal for his on duty side arm.  his response.  "because they dont make a .46"  overwhelming yet not excessive force should be used at all times


----------



## A Black Guy (Sep 18, 2007)

brogers said:


> But I don't even care that much about that.  I simply think UPD handled this HORRIBLY.  This will waste my tax and tuition $$.  Who was being served, and who was being protected here?  The audienced was TERRIFIED when they saw what the police were doing, you can hear girls screaming "WHY ARE YOU DOING THAT."  The scene they made was 100x worse than what he was doing.  The police action was 100x more of a "Disruption of Peace" (what he's being charged with) than what he did.  Do you see my point?  What he did was WRONG and STUPID, but that does not change how badly the matter was handled.



You're still young and in college, you still believe in peace.  Trust me, you'll do a lot of growing up in the next 10 years.  Utopia doesn't exist, absolute freedoms don't exist.  We live in a world of other people's rules and in that world the smart people learn to use them in their favor, either to prosper, or to just be left alone.


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 18, 2007)

brogers said:


> You don't understand my point.  Although, it could easily be argued he shouldn't have been touched in the first place since Kerry had agreed to listen to, and answer his question.  Having heard Kerry say this, it's reasonable the he should think he has done nothing wrong and would be surprised when he's grabbed by police.
> 
> But I don't even care that much about that.  I simply think UPD handled this HORRIBLY.  This will waste my tax and tuition $$.  Who was being served, and who was being protected here?  The audienced was TERRIFIED when they saw what the police were doing, you can hear girls screaming "WHY ARE YOU DOING THAT."  The scene they made was 100x worse than what he was doing.  The police action was 100x more of a "Disruption of Peace" (what he's being charged with) than what he did.  Do you see my point?  What he did was WRONG and STUPID, but that does not change how badly the matter was handled.


 the girls were just as stupid.  to not realize why he was being taken away is a joke.  if i was there i would have cheered and clapped as the officers took him away.


----------



## brogers (Sep 18, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> You're still young and in college, you still believe in peace. Trust me, you'll do a lot of growing up in the next 10 years. Utopia doesn't exist, absolute freedoms don't exist. We live in a world of other people's rules and in that world the smart people learn to use them in their favor, either to prosper, or to just be left alone.


 
I'm not idealistic, and I don't believe in Utopia.  I am being 100% practical in my argument.  The police created terror and panic in the people there, and were much more of a disturbance than he was.  That is my only point.


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 18, 2007)

brogers said:


> I'm not idealistic, and I don't believe in Utopia.  I am being 100% practical in my argument.  The police created terror and panic in the people there, and were much more of a disturbance than he was.  That is my only point.



your right. the police should have tased him and pulled him out of there a lot sooner than that


----------



## A Black Guy (Sep 18, 2007)

brogers said:


> I'm not idealistic, and I don't believe in Utopia.  I am being 100% practical in my argument.  The police created terror and panic in the people there, and were much more of a disturbance than he was.  That is my only point.



And what if once the mic was shut off and he was told to leave he resorted to pro-active violence of his own?  These situations are always a Catch-22 for authorities.  In this situation a compative and standoffish college student has far less rights than a US Senator and the audience.

He was asked to leave.  He didn't.
He was told to leave.  He didn't.
Physical contact was made to persuade him to leave. He didn't.

At this point the cops have no idea what they're dealing with, given the stature of the attendees they have no other choice but maximum force.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 18, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> At this point the cops have no idea what they're dealing with, given the stature of the attendees they have no other choice but maximum force.



Why is that so hard for _some_ people to understand?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 18, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Infact, I'm sure a few people could confirm that you probably wouldn't want anything to do with me anyways.



And that's just the females...


----------



## A Black Guy (Sep 18, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Why is that so hard for _some_ people to understand?



It's the lack of rational thinking that makes me believe they deserve the fascism they so greatly fear.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 18, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> It's the lack of rational thinking that makes me believe they deserve the fascism they so greatly fear.



That's an idea for a reality show.  Get a bunch of the "fascist" yelling douche bags and send them to North Korea for a month.  Whoever kisses American soil the most when they get back, wins.


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 18, 2007)

DOMS said:


> That's an idea for a reality show.  Get a bunch of the "fascist" yelling douche bags and send them to North Korea for a month.  Whoever kisses American soil the most when they get back, wins.



and by winning you mean they get to stay in america while the rest have to go back?


----------



## DOMS (Sep 18, 2007)

bio-chem said:


> and by winning you mean they get to stay in america while the rest have to go back?



Damn straight.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 18, 2007)

There is some difference of opinion about how he got there but nothing solid.  Either way he was at the mic and he was given time to address Kerry.  That much is indisputable. 

ABG and DOMS.  If you had the mic and had begun to ask the last part of your question but were being stopped by the cops what would you have done?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 18, 2007)

DOMS said:


> That's an idea for a reality show.  Get a bunch of the "fascist" yelling douche bags and send them to North Korea for a month.  Whoever kisses American soil the most when they get back, wins.


 that would be me.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 18, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> ABG and DOMS.  If you had the mic and had begun to ask the last part of your question but were being stopped by the cops what would you have done?



I'd leave.  No microphone is worth getting a felony resisting arrest.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 18, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Do you mean like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i suspect the taser had some strange effect on her ben wa balls cuz you usually don't hear noises like that from a woman with her clothes on.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 18, 2007)

what a fag.  that kid should have been shot.  not tased.


----------



## brogers (Sep 18, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> And what if once the mic was shut off and he was told to leave he resorted to pro-active violence of his own? These situations are always a Catch-22 for authorities. In this situation a compative and standoffish college student has far less rights than a US Senator and the audience.
> 
> He was asked to leave. He didn't.
> He was told to leave. He didn't.
> ...


 
You really don't get my point, at all.  The police ESCALATED the situation to become far worse than it could have been.  He never once took a threatening posture, never.  He raised his hands into the air to show he was not attempting to harm anyone.  He never attempted to strike anyone.  It was handled poorly from the beginning all the way through the end.  

Let Kerry answer the question, as Kerry said he would.  If he continues to be a disturbance, pick him up, and throw him on his ass out the door.  Problem solved, no charges, no tax waste, no bad publicity.  The cops were ridiculously unprofessional.  And now, because of it, my money is being wasted, not yours.  Only a fool would say that what the police did is better than what I just said should have happened.  Possibility 1) He hears Kerry's response and probably acts like an ass still but, a manageable ass 2) He's an unmanageable ass and he's thrown out the door, disturbance gone.


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 18, 2007)

i just realized this thread says "another student tazered"  was there another instance of this recently i didnt hear about?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 18, 2007)

bio-chem said:


> i just realized this thread says "another student tazered"  was there another instance of this recently i didnt hear about?



there were like 2 or 3 instances that made the big headlines just this past year....and who knows how many small instances that were only heard about in the area of the country that they took place in.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 18, 2007)

DOMS said:


> You're right, they should have beat his ass to the ground.



Or pulled him out of the auditorium..  Fuck all these speculations.  You guys are telling me 7 cops couldnt get this kid out of that auditorium without tasering him first?

I have first hand experience on getting people cuffed and transported against their will with NO police training.  This is real time, on the street.  Ive done it alone most of the time, so yes, I find it humorous to see people that are paid to handle situations more serious than a 'shoplifter' have to use a tazer to calm down a student.

What shouldve been done was being done...get him OUT.  He got irrate at the door, which means, no one really had their hands on him, at least, not securely.  In any case, so he got squirrely.  Pick him up!  Cuff him!  The only thing I can see stopping them was the student's MOUTH.  I mean, was the student overpowering the officer's forearm strength on the ground?  Get the fuck out of here.  Those numbskulls were just aching for something like this to happen.

Jesus.  But I guess I wouldnt have any knowledge of this considering I had to pick someone up about 20lbs heavier, heave them through a crowd, chairs, a bar, and stupid ass landscape, solo.

BigDyl:  TOUGH GUY!
<~


----------



## Mista (Sep 18, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Do you mean like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sucked in stupid bitch.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 18, 2007)

bio-chem said:


> i just realized this thread says "another student tazered"  was there another instance of this recently i didnt hear about?



P-funk is spot on. I was, in my mind, referring to the one at UCLA.  Just like this guy, he is a douche that deserved to get the shock.

Here's the thread on that one, and some choice quotes:




DOMS said:


> KelJu said:
> 
> 
> > They should have tazed him 10 more times.
> ...





Dale Mabry said:


> They used the "White" taser on him, it only gets 12 volts, the "Non-white" one is 20,000 volts and calls you a racial slur on the way down.


----------



## A Black Guy (Sep 18, 2007)

brogers said:


> Possibility 1) He hears Kerry's response and probably acts like an ass still but, a manageable ass 2) He's an unmanageable ass and he's thrown out the door, disturbance gone.



So the situation only had 2 possible outcomes?  

Do you live in Gainesville or do you live in motherfucking Candyland?

We live in a world of uncertainty, if you're a law abiding citizen, you listen when the 7 cops standing behind you tell you that you're time is up.  Anyone who would disobey law enforcement, especially when so grossly outnumbered, should be treated with force until compliance as they are either up to no good, or completely out of their minds.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 18, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Or pulled him out of the auditorium..  Fuck all these speculations.  You guys are telling me 7 cops couldnt get this kid out of that auditorium without tasering him first?



What's the defect that's preventing you from understanding that he might have _actually_ gotten hurt if they tried to man-handle him out the door?

Besides, why should they risk any part of their bodies to get the douche out?  Besides, using a taser on a belligerent person is SOP.


----------



## A Black Guy (Sep 18, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> There is some difference of opinion about how he got there but nothing solid.  Either way he was at the mic and he was given time to address Kerry.  That much is indisputable.
> 
> ABG and DOMS.  If you had the mic and had begun to ask the last part of your question but were being stopped by the cops what would you have done?



I would have put my hands behind my back and kept speaking.  If the cops chose to cuff me, I wouldn't show any resistance, but I wouldn't overly comply either.  Just keep speaking.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 18, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> So the situation only had 2 possible outcomes?
> 
> Do you live in Gainesville or do you live in motherfucking Candyland?
> 
> We live in a world of uncertainty, if you're a law abiding citizen, you listen when the 7 cops standing behind you tell you that you're time is up.  Anyone who would disobey law enforcement, especially when so grossly outnumbered, should be treated with force until compliance as they are either up to no good, or completely out of their minds.



No shit.  When a nutball doesn't back down from 7 armed police officers, there's a good chance pose a real threat.  Any sane person would go quietly.  Especially when they simply asked him to leave.

It's great that morons here say that the cops should take chances with their lives (considering that last year and this year have seen a lot of cops get murdered), but I'd bet they'd sing another tune if it was them.

And now those same morons will chime in with shit like "I could have taken him" and "He wasn't that big".  Not bothering to consider that cops get killed as innocuous events like traffic stops and disturbance calls.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 18, 2007)

DOMS said:


> No shit.  When a nutball doesn't back down from 7 armed police officers, there's a good chance pose a real threat.  Any sane person would go quietly.  Especially when they simply asked him to leave.
> 
> It's great that morons here say that the cops should take chances with their lives (considering that last year and this year have seen a lot of cops get murdered), but I'd bet they'd sing another tune if it was them.
> 
> And now those same morons will chime in with shit like "I could have taken him" and "He wasn't that big".  Not bothering to consider that cops get killed as innocuous events like traffic stops and disturbance calls.


DOMS ... I'm not a moron, niether is AKIRA.  Insults are getting specific and outta place here.


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 18, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> I would have put my hands behind my back and kept speaking.  If the cops chose to cuff me, I wouldn't show any resistance, but I wouldn't overly comply either.  Just keep speaking.



and you wouldnt have been tasered.  it would have drawn more attention to what you wanted to speak on though. as it is, this kids point, if he had one is lost in the circumstances.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 18, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> DOMS ... I'm not a moron, niether is AKIRA.  Insults are getting specific and outta place here.



Fine, omit the word "moron" then, but my point still stands.  For whatever your personal biases are, you're ignoring certain basic facts of law enforcement and law in general.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 18, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Fine, omit the word "moron" then, but my point still stands.  For whatever your personal biases are, you're ignoring certain basic facts of law enforcement and law in general.


My issues aren't as strongly felt over the tasing as the interuption of his questioning of Kerry.  

We are talking about an American who feels his voting rights were pre-empted.  If we are  all subject to being tasered when we object to that then we're all screwed.  He was given the mic and then when what he had to say was found to be on the banned speech list he was removed.  I know ABG thinks that prohibited speech is acceptable in a public address such as that one but I do not.  He had the mic and the right to speak.  My objections are very strong on this one.  We MUST be able to speak out against what we believe to be such a severe violation of our rights as a scam election.  That he was whacked in the head and acted like a lil bitch when the action started is where I break off.  He should have been very verbal as he allowed himself to get led away.  He could have actually turned that into a continuation of his time and elicited a response from Kerry.  Instead, he flipped out and blew his shot.


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 18, 2007)

i just watched like 12 tazer videos on you tube. each one was better than the last. thats great stuff


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 18, 2007)

Flip this around.  You are all saying that dissenters are now all subject to arrest and felony charges.  Sit ins, staged demonstrations, and huge marches on Washington are what ended the Vietnam war.  Peacefully dissenting is all we have.  When you agree to that being removed you give away your last option against bad government.

This guy wasn't asking about UFO's or who the 2nd gunman was on the grassy knoll.


----------



## Crono1000 (Sep 18, 2007)

akira and brogers:

wonder what'll go down next month when Dr. Kavorkian comes to town?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 18, 2007)

Crono1000 said:


> akira and brogers:
> 
> wonder what'll go down next month when Dr. Kavorkian comes to town?


He swore off helping people after his stay at the gray bar hotel.


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 18, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Flip this around.  You are all saying that dissenters are now all subject to arrest and felony charges.  Sit ins, staged demonstrations, and huge marches on Washington are what ended the Vietnam war.  Peacefully dissenting is all we have.  When you agree to that being removed you give away your last option against bad government.
> 
> This guy wasn't asking about UFO's or who the 2nd gunman was on the grassy knoll.



he wasnt just laying there. he resisted. i think all of us have agreed how much more effective he would have been in delivering a message if he would have just sat there talking without resisting


----------



## brogers (Sep 19, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> So the situation only had 2 possible outcomes?
> 
> Do you live in Gainesville or do you live in motherfucking Candyland?
> 
> We live in a world of uncertainty, if you're a law abiding citizen, you listen when the 7 cops standing behind you tell you that you're time is up. Anyone who would disobey law enforcement, especially when so grossly outnumbered, should be treated with force until compliance as they are either up to no good, or completely out of their minds.


 
No, I don't live in Candyland, I live where this happened.  I've heard accounts from people who were actually there of what happened (not filtered through the news).  I also know how incompetent the UPD is.  My money will be wasted on this, not yours.  

I don't understand what is so difficult to grasp:  He ran to the mic, wrong? yes.  However, he was then GIVEN the opportunity to ask his question by the organizers, now you've given him the reasonable assumption that he will be allowed to ask and hear the answer to his question.  When the police grab him a minute later Kerry is saying "no wait, I'll answer that important question."  He holds his arms straight up in the air and says he just wants to hear the answer, RIGHT THERE the police could have de-escalated the situation.  Everyone in the audience heard him say this.  Let him hear the answer.  If he contiunes to act up after that, then throw him out, no charges filed.  It would have been obvious the police acted 100% reasonable then, and everyone would have known it. 

I've never seen a person with the arms stuck straight up in the air punch someone or shoot someone or kill someone, have you?  Once again, WHO THE WAS PROTECTED?  The situation was made many times worse by their actions, this is obvious to any sane person.  They charged him with disturbing the peace, the place was pretty peaceful until the police escalated the situation.  This is a non story if they let his question be answered and/or just throw him out.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 19, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> My issues aren't as strongly felt over the tasing as the interuption of his questioning of Kerry.



You're missing the point.  One of two groups instructed the police to remove him.  Either the event sponsors or the school facility.  Neither of which would have him removed unless they were given a reason to.

You're glossing over this fact.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 19, 2007)

brogers said:


> No, I don't live in Candyland, I live where this happened.  I've heard accounts from people who were actually there of what happened (not filtered through the news).  I also know how incompetent the UPD is.  My money will be wasted on this, not yours.
> 
> I don't understand what is so difficult to grasp:  He ran to the mic, wrong? yes.  However, he was then GIVEN the opportunity to ask his question by the organizers, now you've given him the reasonable assumption that he will be allowed to ask and hear the answer to his question.  When the police grab him a minute later Kerry is saying "no wait, I'll answer that important question."  He holds his arms straight up in the air and says he just wants to hear the answer, RIGHT THERE the police could have de-escalated the situation.  Everyone in the audience heard him say this.  Let him hear the answer.  If he contiunes to act up after that, then throw him out, no charges filed.  It would have been obvious the police acted 100% reasonable then, and everyone would have known it.
> 
> I've never seen a person with the arms stuck straight up in the air punch someone or shoot someone or kill someone, have you?  Once again, WHO THE WAS PROTECTED?  The situation was made many times worse by their actions, this is obvious to any sane person.  They charged him with disturbing the peace, the place was pretty peaceful until the police escalated the situation.  This is a non story if they let his question be answered and/or just throw him out.



You're ignoring the facts, too. 

Like I told BoneCrusher, either the event sponsors or the school facility asked to have him removed, the police didn't make that decision.

And, like someone else pointed out, Kerry has no say in who stays or goes. The sponsors paid big money to have him there.  This wasn't a public forum.


----------



## A Black Guy (Sep 19, 2007)

> So I went to the John Kerry town hall forum this morning trying to get students registered to vote. I run a student government organization called Chomp the Vote. Anyway I went inside to watch the event. Senator Kerry took the podium and began delivering a speech about the Middle East, Iraq, dimplomacy, etc. Anyway, after he was done, a university ambassador asked Kerry a few premade questions. Once that was over, Senator Kerry announced he would take questions from the students. There were two microphones placed on each side of the aisle. One on my side and the other on Andrew Meyer???s side. Senator Kerry began answering the student???s questions from each aisle. Eventually it was announced that there would only be a few more questions answered. Since Meyer and I were both in the back of each line, it did not seem likely that our questions would be answered.
> However, *while Senator Kerry was responding to a student???s question, all of a sudden Meyer rushed to the microphone with cops in pursuit. At that point no one knew what was going on. Could he have a gun, a bomb?* Immediately, Meyer began yelling into the microphone that he had been waiting in line forever and that Senator Kerry should ???spend time to answer everyone???s questions!??? Senator Kerry tried to calm the student down by telling him that he would ???stay here as long as it takes to get the questions answered.??? *The police approached Meyer who began taunting them by saying ???what! are you going to taser me? are you going to arrest me?!???* The police grabbed Meyer, but Senator Kerry asked the police to let him go and that he would answer his question. Senator Kerry finished answering the other student???s question and then proceeded with Meyer. *(*This entire scene is not in any video I can find so far. This is why 2 cops are seen right behind Meyer at the start of some videos*).*
> Meyer approached the microphone and began to talk about a book he had which stated that Kerry won the 2004 election because of disenfranchisement of black voters and faulty voter machines that produced ???Bush??? as the winner. He then posed another question about why President Bush had not been impeached. ???President Clinton was impeached because of a blowjob, why not Bush????. The third and strangest question he posed to Senator Kerry was asking him if he was part of the skull and bones society with Bush at Yale. Meyer???s mic cut off after that, probably because he had mentioned the word ???blowjob???. The cops grabbed him, but Meyer was able to get away several times. Eventually more cops were brought in to help subdue Meyer. Meyer continued to resist arrest, scream, curse; however he was enventually subdued by about six cops up around the entrance. *As he is on the ground, he is told several times to put his hands around his back. He is also warned that he will be tasered if he does not comply. Eventually he is tasered twice. The video does not show whether he complied or not.*
> Senator Kerry was trying to answer his question to the audience, mostly the one about faulty voter machines. I am a die hard conservative Republican but I do respect Senator Kerry for trying to soothe the situation as best he could and trying not to escalate the situation. He DID intervene by letting the student at least present his question. I never received an opportunity to ask my question, but when Senator Kerry ended the show after the Meyer incident, he did come off stage to shake hands and give autographs. At that point, I was able to ask him my question, shake his hand, and get a autograph at the same time. Now why couldn???t Andrew Meyer do that?
> *I don???t know if this is relevant or not, but Andrew Meyer is a former sports writer for the school newspaper The Alligator. In his columns, he has been known to make ridiculous statements in order to gain attention for himself. Was today a publicity stunt?*



Michelle Malkin » Student tasered at John Kerry forum Update: A University of Florida student/eyewitness shares what he saw; 12:15 pm Eastern 9/18 update: Another UF student speaks; Update: UF president schedules 2pm press conference…plus: Andr


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 19, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> Michelle Malkin » Student tasered at John Kerry forum Update: A University of Florida student/eyewitness shares what he saw; 12:15 pm Eastern 9/18 update: Another UF student speaks; Update: UF president schedules 2pm press conference???plus: Andr



Put that one to bed.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 19, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Put that one to bed.



 

I'm going to laugh my ass off when all the facts come out.


----------



## A Black Guy (Sep 19, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I'm going to laugh my ass off when all the facts come out.



I read somewhere else that once they had him outside he was being all cool and nice.  Telling the cops he understood why they did what they did, etc.

The kid wanted to grandstand and he got what he wanted.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 19, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> I read somewhere else that once they had him outside he was being all cool and nice.  Telling the cops he understood why they did what they did, etc.
> 
> The kid wanted to grandstand and he got what he wanted.



Yep.  This guy is an I.Q. that so many people failed.


----------



## fufu (Sep 19, 2007)

I hate being associated with these kind of dipshits in my generation. There was nothing honorable or moving about that. It was like some pseudo stylized political stand and premeditated ego trip. 

Fuck him.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 19, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> I read somewhere else that once they had him outside he was being all cool and nice.  Telling the cops he understood why they did what they did, etc.
> 
> The kid wanted to grandstand and he got what he wanted.



I agree. I hoep they bring him up on changes, and they kick him out of school. I would be pissed if I went to an event to hear students ask politicians questions, and some asshole derailed the discussion.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 19, 2007)

DOMS said:


> *What's the defect that's preventing you from understanding that he might have actually gotten hurt if they tried to man-handle him out the door?*
> 
> Besides, why should they risk any part of their bodies to get the douche out?  Besides, using a taser on a belligerent person is SOP.



Experience.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 19, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Experience.



Details?


----------



## Vieope (Sep 19, 2007)

_Why didnt they allow him to finish his question? Sure he was yelling too much later  but why did they stop his question in the first place? _


----------



## A Black Guy (Sep 19, 2007)

Vieope said:


> _Why didnt they allow him to finish his question? Sure he was yelling too much later  but why did they stop his question in the first place? _



Because the Q&A session was FUCKING OVER.


Jesus, do taser stories turn everyone's brain into apple sauce or what?


----------



## DOMS (Sep 19, 2007)

Vieope said:


> _Why didnt they allow him to finish his question? Sure he was yelling too much later  but why did they stop his question in the first place? _



Apparently, he ran up to the mic with permission and with the police right behind him.  He wasn't supposed to, or allowed to, be there in the first place.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 19, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> Jesus, do taser stories turn everyone's brain into apple sauce or what?



Yes, it does.


----------



## Vieope (Sep 19, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Apparently, he ran up to the mic with permission and with the police right behind him.  He wasn't supposed to, or allowed to, be there in the first place.



_
So it had nothing to do with his question. _


----------



## DOMS (Sep 19, 2007)

Vieope said:


> _
> So it had nothing to do with his question. _



Sort of.  He wasn't supposed to be there in the first place.  Beyond that, he used the word "blowjob" in a question (which is not allowed), and started to talk about a stupid conspiracy book that we very negative towards Kerry.  Which was probably also not allowed.

It wasn't the main reason, but it sure didn't help his position.


----------



## Vieope (Sep 19, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Sort of.  He wasn't supposed to be there in the first place.  Beyond that, he used the word "blowjob" in a question (which is not allowed), and started to talk about a stupid conspiracy book that we very negative towards Kerry.  Which was probably also not allowed.
> 
> It wasn't the main reason, but it sure didn't help his position.



_Did he really use the word blowjob? I didnt hear that. 
I am going to watch it again. 

_


----------



## DOMS (Sep 19, 2007)

Vieope said:


> _Did he really use the word blowjob? I didnt hear that.
> I am going to watch it again.
> 
> _



You're all hot and bothered, huh?


----------



## Vieope (Sep 19, 2007)

DOMS said:


> You're all hot and bothered, huh?



_About this? No. 
But I am bothered today about other things. _


----------



## Vieope (Sep 19, 2007)

_I watched it again, where is the blowjob? I mean when does he say blowjob? _


----------



## DOMS (Sep 19, 2007)

Vieope said:


> _I watched it again, where is the blowjob? I mean when does he say blowjob? _



This is hearsay.  It happens before any of the video camera were pointed at the moron.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 19, 2007)

Vieope said:


> _About this? No.
> But I am bothered today about other things. _





The phrase, "hot and bothered" in the US means that a person is sexual excited.


----------



## Vieope (Sep 19, 2007)

DOMS said:


> The phrase, "hot and bothered" in the US means that a person is sexual excited.



_

Well still looking for the blowjob. Here Crono posted the video even before he starts speaking. I cant find the blowjob. 
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/83443-another-student-tasered-2.html#post1684911

Where is the blowjob? _


----------



## A Black Guy (Sep 19, 2007)

No, I've seen a version where he says it.  I'll try to find it again.

He says something to the affect of "why don't you impeach Bush for all of these things...he should be impeached for what he has done...they impeached Clinton for what...a blowjob...I mean...you should impeach him."

It was very amateur and obvious from this early part of his tirade that he was a moron and not any sort of progressive thinker about to shake things up with the rest of his questioning.


----------



## Vieope (Sep 19, 2007)

_I found the blowjob! _


----------



## A Black Guy (Sep 19, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## DOMS (Sep 19, 2007)

Vieope said:


> _I found the blowjob! _



So, spit or swallow?


----------



## Vieope (Sep 19, 2007)

DOMS said:


> So, spit or swallow?



_Ask fufu._


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 19, 2007)

He referred to Clinton's blowjob troubles right before the mic was cut.


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 19, 2007)

yea, when you see the whole thing, it shows the kid to be nothing but an instigator. he makes college students look bad


----------



## maniclion (Sep 19, 2007)

After further review I really don't think this should have gotten out of control like that.  Since when do the police get to be censors?  John Kerry clearly told them he would answer the question, even afterwards he said he can handle a heckler, he didn't need them to jump in...


----------



## DOMS (Sep 19, 2007)

maniclion said:


> After further review I really don't think this should have gotten out of control like that.  Since when do the police get to be censors?  John Kerry clearly told them he would answer the question, even afterwards he said he can handle a heckler, he didn't need them to jump in...



I'll assume that you're joking...


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 19, 2007)

maniclion said:


> After further review I really don't think this should have gotten out of control like that.  Since when do the police get to be censors?  John Kerry clearly told them he would answer the question, even afterwards he said he can handle a heckler, he didn't need them to jump in...



I agree.  After watching it again, the police could have taken the mic, or escorted him out, or verbally asked him, and I didn't see much of that.  You don't escort someone out by arresting them.  Situation could have been handled much better than it was.


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 19, 2007)

brogers said:


> Pathetic because you try to blame you being an arrogant loser on using AAS.  Countless others who use test (myself included), and medical data (which I just referenced the study) show otherwise.
> 
> If you can't handle AAS, don't use it.  Pathetic.



I wasn't making excuses for all of my comments.  People were crying because I was being so aggressive so I offered an excuse.  You of course result to personal insults....and your contridict yourself claiming to have irrefutable evidence that AAS has zero effect on behavoir (laughable), but then add that if I can't handle AAS don't use it.  What am I not handling?  You can't handle my comments then that's your problem not mine.


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 19, 2007)

bio-chem said:


> even more humorous is guys who think the size and aggressiveness of steroids will make up for the technique they lack.



I agree... your point is?


----------



## DOMS (Sep 19, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> I agree.  After watching it again, the police could have taken the mic, or escorted him out, or verbally asked him, and I didn't see much of that.  You don't escort someone out by arresting them.  Situation could have been handled much better than it was.



What are you, retarded?

They asked him to step down, he wouldn't leave on his own, so they tried to escort him out.  He resisted and *that *is when things got physical.

And he wasn't even really asking questions.  He just kept rambling on like an idiot.  His dumb ass antics detracted from the carefully arranged event that the sponsors spent a lot of money on.

Buy yeah, it's not about the _sponsor's_ rights, it's about the_ jackass's _rights.


----------



## danny81 (Sep 19, 2007)

this kid is a known prankster on campus aswell


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 19, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> I agree... your point is?



guys that know they can fight know they dont need to go around pretending to be a hard ass.  its the retards who feel they have something to prove when they really suck that run their mouths


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 19, 2007)

<sigh>



DOMS said:


> Details?





			
				AKIRA; said:
			
		

> Jesus, I am no cop, but Ive had to wrestler with people before. I cant count how many times Ive had to wrestler, handcuff, and escort an individual all by myself, to the security office at various department stores (LP). I also remember doing it when I bounced at the local Stuart Grill & Ale.


----------



## danny81 (Sep 19, 2007)

i wish they didnt tazer him because now the case is gunna be thrown out. i wish they arrested him so he got a felony for resisting arrest so now he can go to prison and get raped


----------



## brogers (Sep 19, 2007)

danny81 said:


> i wish they didnt tazer him because now the case is gunna be thrown out. i wish they arrested him so he got a felony for resisting arrest so now he can go to prison and get raped


 
Of course, he deserves to get a felony and get raped for doing that.  You should become a judge


----------



## brogers (Sep 19, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> *I wasn't making excuses for all of my comments. People were crying because I was being so aggressive so I offered an excuse.* You of course result to personal insults....and your contridict yourself claiming to have irrefutable evidence that AAS has zero effect on behavoir (laughable), but then add that if I can't handle AAS don't use it. What am I not handling? You can't handle my comments then that's your problem not mine.


 
Does AAS make you retarded as well?


----------



## danny81 (Sep 19, 2007)

brogers said:


> Of course, he deserves to get a felony and get raped for doing that.  You should become a judge



if my mma career doesnt work out then i will try to be one =). im doing some law courses as an electie i already finihed 3.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 19, 2007)

danny81 said:


> if my mma career *doesnt* work out then i will try to be one =). *im* doing some law courses as an *electie* i already *finihed* 3.


broggers was just being a dick again danny, he wasn't complimenting your ability to judge.  

Please start using the fucking spell checker ... you're making my eyes bleed.


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 19, 2007)

brogers said:


> Does AAS make you retarded as well?



Let me clarify for you; I wasn't making an excuse for my comments being incorrect, I was offering a reason for them being more assertive.


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 19, 2007)

bio-chem said:


> *guys that know they can fight know they dont need to go around pretending to be a hard ass.*



That's very subjective.  Alot of MMA fighters walk around like hard asses.  Just because someone claims they know something about it, doesn't mean you have to be insecure and try to prove they don't.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Sep 19, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> That's very subjective. Alot of MMA fighters walk around like hard asses.


 
Yeah the fighters who do that are the ones who began training just so they can walk around like a tough guy. No discipline or respect for the sport(s).


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 19, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Yeah the fighters who do that are the ones who began training just so they can walk around like a tough guy. No discipline or respect for the sport(s).



Again, objection your honor:  it's speculation.


----------



## danny81 (Sep 19, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> broggers was just being a dick again danny, he wasn't complimenting your ability to judge.
> 
> Please start using the fucking spell checker ... you're making my eyes bleed.



i dont have one


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Sep 19, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Again, objection your honor: it's speculation.


 
I know, it's called an opinion


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 19, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> I know, it's called an opinion


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 19, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Again, objection your honor:  it's speculation.



or the opinion of someone with experience. which can be admitted.  especially in an open forum.


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 19, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> That's very subjective.  Alot of MMA fighters walk around like hard asses.  Just because someone claims they know something about it, doesn't mean you have to be insecure and try to prove they don't.


how am i being insecure? or trying to prove you dont know anything about it?  im sure you train i wont argue that.  i just think that to try to talk about how your an mma bad ass over an internet forum is asinine


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 19, 2007)

danny81 said:


> i dont have one


Yes you do.  Your BRAIN 

You're using firefox or internet explorer?


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 19, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> That's very subjective.  Alot of MMA fighters walk around like hard asses.  Just because someone claims they know something about it, doesn't mean you have to be insecure and try to prove they don't.



In other words, if BigDyl was there, he wouldnt have needed to use the tazer.

Hah, people are still discussing this at school.  Everyone has been saying it was too much.  People are walking around with "dont tazer me bro" on their shirts.  I even saw a kid wearing a "stop police brutality" shirt.

Do I think the kid shouldve been arrested?  sure!
Do I think he shouldve been tazed?  No.
Do I believe the cops are pussies?  Yes.  Bored pussies.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 19, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Hah, people are still discussing this at school.  Everyone has been saying it was too much.  People are walking around with "dont tazer me bro" on their shirts.  I even saw a kid wearing a "stop police brutality" shirt.



Because they're a bunch of young uniformed douche nozzles.


----------



## fufu (Sep 19, 2007)

Vieope said:


> _Ask fufu._



If you have to ask...you'll never know. oh!


----------



## danny81 (Sep 20, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Yes you do.  Your BRAIN
> 
> You're using firefox or internet explorer?



explorer


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 24, 2007)

update:

UCF Student Government Votes Down Proposed Taser Ban - News Story - WFTV Orlando

University Of Florida Police Cleared In Use Of Taser On Student - News Story - WFTV Orlando


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 24, 2007)

bio-chem said:


> update:
> 
> UCF Student Government Votes Down Proposed Taser Ban - News Story - WFTV Orlando
> 
> University Of Florida Police Cleared In Use Of Taser On Student - News Story - WFTV Orlando



Good deal on both stories. 

I wish they had just beaten the hell out of him, sounds like that was within state guidelines as well.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 24, 2007)

bio-chem said:


> update:
> 
> UCF Student Government Votes Down Proposed Taser Ban - News Story - WFTV Orlando
> 
> University Of Florida Police Cleared In Use Of Taser On Student - News Story - WFTV Orlando



Wow, I'm surprised. Good news on both accounts!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 24, 2007)

bio-chem said:


> update:
> 
> UCF Student Government Votes Down Proposed Taser Ban - News Story - WFTV Orlando
> 
> University Of Florida Police Cleared In Use Of Taser On Student - News Story - WFTV Orlando



I am deeply saddened to read this news.  If they had banned the use of tasers, it's my hope that they'd shoot the pretentious little pricks instead.

Truly, this is a dark day.


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 24, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I am deeply saddened to read this news.  If they had banned the use of tasers, it's my hope that they'd shoot the pretentious little pricks instead.
> 
> Truly, this is a dark day.



it just makes me curious what more they could have done and still been in the clear.  nothing wrong in my book of going right up to the line before you stop


----------



## RexStunnahH (Oct 24, 2007)

Good for him,I cant stand people like that.They should have tasered him in his mouth.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 24, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I am deeply saddened to read this news.  If they had banned the use of tasers, it's my hope that they'd shoot the pretentious little pricks instead.
> 
> Truly, this is a dark day.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 25, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I am deeply saddened to read this news.  If they had banned the use of tasers, it's my hope that they'd shoot the pretentious little pricks instead.
> 
> Truly, this is a dark day.



And who are we going to get to watch being tasered. 

Big fucking deal anyway. They just tasered him. It's not like they killed him like he though, but maybe...


----------

